# Rath's PoV (The Rogue Perspective)



## vimfuego (Jun 9, 2003)

2/26/03 

*Don't fight Monks* 

So we made it to Jarspar. Finally, civilization. I hooked up with Cash immediately and he put me to work. After a month or so I guess I showed some promise so he invited me (and also Marsten and Tesmian) to join and organization called the Indigo Brotherhood. They seem to be pretty enigmatic, with very limited contacts. The only people I know of in the group are Cash, Marsten and Tesmian,

Three months after we arrived the group of us from Midvale got together. Jon and Cael had some business to take care of back in Midvale so we decided to head out with them. I loaned some money to Tesmian and Jon to make some magic weapons, and I ended up with the sucky one.

I heard some rumors around town about the two factions of monks (Lotus (good) and Diamond (evil)) going at it.

We would be traveling to Penwood, Eomyr, and then Midvale.

We arrived in Eomyr. Jon asked me to go with him to the temple to help him acquire a donkey. I purchase a donkey for him at a great deal.

Spend the night in Eomyr.

*19th day Month of Harvesting*

A group of yellow mages, some Lotus monks and out group all set out overland for Midvale. Fry, Kwon, and Yutan (the lotus monks) mention some trouble with the diamond monks.

We made it to the west bridge over the Vale river after the first day. Slept. Moved out in the morning.

Noon, east bridge. There are some Rovers there, no one I recognize. They say nothing is going on.

By the end of the day, we had made it to the hills.

Jon is a worrier, set watches. I figure the mages can take care of it.

We traveled all the next day made it to the Vale wood. After Two more days made it to MidVale.

*24th day in the Month of Harvesting*

As we arrived in town there is some commotion in the town hall. Vandor Uln, healer, my old boss, says the Minister has fallen. Inside the town hall the deputy is talking to the townspeople. There has been a rash of missing students (39) from the school over the last two months, the sheriff is missing also. The deputy says the minister is responsible. Black demons have been spotted.

Cael took charge and says he and the mages will look into it.

Jon and I went to the temple, passed by a couple of diamond monks.

Minister Mathaniel was comatose, grasping a symbol of Mithras and wearing one. Jon got his medallion, it was clay instead of mithril. Jon smashed away the clay revealing a three headed symbol, Jon tossed it, the minister woke up, and then promptly passed out.

Tesmian and I headed for the school. When we got to the door it opened and little crazed Davie came running out and slashed at Tesmian with clawed fingers. Tesmian shot him with his crossbow through the foot.

I ran toward Davie and noticed the diamond monks heading toward him too. They seemed to be inclined to get the book that he was carrying.

Cael got to the door and yelled something about the book.

Cael ran for the book, grabbed it but got kicked out by the three monks.

It was then that I knew it was go time. I threw a dagger at one, badly. It was a newer dagger and I hadn't had time to break in the sheath to release like it should, so I was fumbling the dagger from the get go, probably shouldn't have thrown it at all.

Marsten arrived and ran after one that was running away with the book. I cut another one up in the chest with two other daggers. One of them kicked me in the thigh and it really hurt.

Tesmian got there and the monks turned on him, I slashed at one of them, Tesmian drew his short sword and swung at them.

Then I decided to take a nap. One of them punched me in the head really hard.

I found out later the book was some important artifact that Cael had, Davie the freak demon boy stole it from him and was running away from them with it when we ran into them. Cael, Tesmian and I got whopped by the monks, Marsten and Jon followed after the monk with the book. They ran into another group of monks. Jon took on those three while Marsten was able to follow the one with the book.

Jon was able to take out the three monks somehow, killing one of them and dragging the other two back.

Marsten caught up with the one carrying the book and engaged him, stabbing him in the arm with his rapier. He recovered the book.

#############
Rath right side:






Originally posted at:
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/dontfightmonks.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 9, 2003)

*Journey to the Temple Ruins*

3/6/03

*Journey to the Temple Ruins* 

We all ended up back at the temple with three Diamond Monk prisoners, we picked up some Lotus Monks on the way.

We all decided to crash, I headed back to Vandor's shop, quaffed a potion and crashed in my old room. She was not there.

Jon came to the house in the middle of the night and told he had succesfully gotten the prisoners and Mathanial killed. Someone had shot them with poisoned darts.

*26th day*

In the morning Cael and Marsten showed up, Cael told us Cyrus went to find someone named Brenan in the ruins on the eastern edge of the Vale Woods. Brenan supposedly knows how to get rid of all the scarlings.

The deputy showed up with one of Tesmian's bolts.

We bought some supplies, headed out of town with the wizards of Thay, but they turned off to head to the falls, Cael went with them. Eventually we found ourselves at the farmstead where we ran into Cyrus the first time.

Tesmian did some reconoitering and then Marsten and Jon walked up to the house. Marsten said he saw something moving around in the house.

Apparently we scared off three people. Found a blow gun and darts in the house, as well as lunch, still warm, not bad. Unfortunately the lab under the barn was totally empty. I wanted to stay and rest but everyone else decided to head east since it was only midday.

We travelled on a couple of days, found a recent camp of about six people, tracks heading to the south. We followed them to the river where the tracks turned off to the east.

*29th day*

Cold and rainy day. Travelling sucks. _ (Note to self, buy a cart and convince Jon to pull me around in it.)_ 

*30th day, Month of Harvesting*

Ditto _(Note to self: Forget about the cart, buy a covered wagon. Pack it with warm cloths.)_ 

*31st day*

Frost._ (Note to self: Stay home.)_ 

*1st day of the Month of Markets*

Finally out of the woods into the grasslands, found a lot of tracks heading into the foothills. We spotted some smoke in the distance.

We spotted a temple or some structure in front of a hill, a couple of monks out front. We split up to look around, the monks started down the path toward where I was hiding. They passed me and headed down the path and then returned after fifteen minutes or so,

Tesmian made some commotion to distract the monks. Jon ran after the monks and I fell in behind. The monks turned to engage Jon.

Jon got punched and failed to slice any monk's heads off. The rest of us arrive as Jon got punched in the head. He backed off and I cut one down, finally some success fighting a monk. Tasmian fought the last one and I moved in behind it and killed him too.

We entered the structure, it appeared to be some kind of temple. Searched around for a bit and found some inner corridors heading toward the source of the green magic fire Tesmian had spotted. 

#############
Rath front:





Orginally at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/tothetemple.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 9, 2003)

3/19/03

*The Ruins*

We got the hell out of there to try to find the ruins we came looking for.

Cael and Dryden caught up with us and got us pointed in the right direction, we saw the ruins and made camp. It was another cold evening so we made a fire.

Morning breaks. We spot a small figure above the hill. It was a gnome. Cael yelled up to the gnome and it walked down toward us. I prepared to kill it.

He said his name was Jays Splinter. We spoke with him for a few minutes and he wandered off, thankfully, smelly little bastard. Cael ran after him but couldn't find him.

We headed out toward the ruins, circled around them to get a better vantage. Jon took a look with Cael's spyglass and said that the ruins were not made out of stone but were made out of iron.

Cael mentioned something about an ancient iron fortress named Angrenost. Marston said that perhaps these are the ruins of Tal'More. A bunch of scholars I pal around with. Who cares what it is called?

Tesmian and I head out to scout. We got to the walls and discovered that they were once massive iron walls, but it appeared that had been melted. I checked out the internal structures and it looked like a bunch of melted iron buildings. I waved up the rest of the party as it looked like there wasn't any activity.

As I hooked around the side of the fortress I stumbled over a large lump of melted iron that resembled a head. As I looked about there seemed to be a bunch of them scattered all about the place. In fact they were scattered all over the area of the ruins and the fortress.

Tesmian provoked a skeleton and a bunch of his friends chased after us. We got away pretty easily and then scouted out around the exterior of the outer wall. Tesmian is not counted among the great scholars of our band.

We entered the city ruins from the other side and made it in a couple of blocks. There were lots of undead wandering about, a number of bodies that had their hands cut off, and an Ashen Bone Draco. We decided not to get too close to him. I climbed up the wall of a taller building and spotted a temple similar to the one that the Diamond Monks were occupying.

We headed in a round about way toward the temple. As we got close to the temple we noticed that there were symbols on it similar to the iron heads strewn all about the area.

Marston told us we are staring at a temple of Nyx, "The Triune One". I know he's a fellow Rover and all but sometimes I wish he'd just keep to himself. And the singing. I've got to talk to him about the constant singing, humming, whistling and strumming on his damn lute.

We waited for a bit, when there was no activity I went across and checked it out, it was pitch black inside but I saw what appeared to be some scarlings inside the temple. I went back and reported what I saw.

Jon decided that we should go into the temple. I circled around it quickly to check for other entrances or exits, but did not find any.

The temple appeared to be unnaturally dark. Dryden said that Nyx is the God of Dark.

Marsten made contact with some of the scarlings, including possibly Davey.

Cael and Dryden ran away. Hopefully they would get all of they're philosophical conversations taken care of while they were gone.

I moved up to the door as Jon and Marsten tried to talk to Davey. He said Cyrus was not around. The scarlings got angry and the three of them retreated. Davey asked where Cael was.

We hooked back up with Cael and Dryden and got out of town. It was getting rather dark and cold rain began to fall. Dryden noticed some very large spiders.

Spiders, spies of the undead. Turns out, the spiders weren't spiders but were animated hands wandering around.

One of the geniuses was going on about Khors, God of light, anti-Nyx. I don't remember which one, I tend to zone out when they ramble on.

Back at our old camp, made a fire. Cael blathers on and on and on about shadows and sorcerer lords and ancient wars. I could barely stay up. It was freezing cold so I stoked up the fire because Jon was talking to him about books and stuff.

Ilmarin, Vain, Mithras, they just kept talking and talking and talking.

The only action of the evening included Dryden trying to burn some book and Cael trying to cut it up. I nodded off.

A hand woke me up.

_A Hand Woke Me Up._

*A HAND WOKE ME UP.*

A whole crap load of the animated hands found their way into our camp and attacked us.

They scratched and cut at me with sharp finger nails. There must have been ten or twelve just attacking me. I tried to fight them off, then just tried to not get scratched but I fell to the ground and passed out from the pain.

I awoke a moment later. Jon was touching my shoulder. I didn't know what was up with that, but I knew I wasn't dead and there were still hands all over the camp.

As I got to my feet Marsten and Tesmian fell beneath the onslaught. Jon fell shortly after. I snuck over to Marsten to try to pull him away but I was weak and it took a lot of effort. Then Dryden fell and Cael ran over to help me, bringing all of the hands behind him. He may know his books, but a tactician, he is not.

We dropped Marsten and tried to run away but the hands were too fast. I managed to grab my invisibility potion and gulp it down and hide. It worked and all of the hands followed Cael as he scrambled around.

I snuck back to camp hoping Cael would lead the hands away. I got everyone near the fire and stabilized. They all seemed to be waking up when Cael returned with the little gnome we had run into earlier.

I was too tired to kill him though. Lucky for him.

#############
Rath left-side / back





Originally posted at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/ruins.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 9, 2003)

*Starvation*

3/26/03

*Starvation*

Everyone talks to the gnome, he seems a bit stand-offish. He _finally_ leaves.

We move camp further away from the ruins. Stop, dig a pit, decide to move even further away.

*Day 2 in the Month of Markets*

Tesmian and Cael headed off in the morning, I was hungry. No one would seem to listen to me telling them that we would starve out here.

Tesmian and Cael return, they spotted some beheaded pyramids/temples and wanted to investigate. I wanted to get the hell out of there but everyone else wanted to check out a temple.

At the first temple we investigate we found a buried entrance. I wanted to head back to Midvale but everyone else seems determined to stay out here and die of starvation.

They finally make enough room for me or Marsten to get into the Temple. Marsten went inside.

He finally comes back to report an animated skeleton somewhere inside. He says the temple has several levels all the way to the top, and a throne.

Jon went inside. Cael tried to climb in behind him.

They managed to dispatch the skeleton and most of us went in. We searched around, noticed some of the weapons had gems, gathered a few. Tried to get the top hatch open, but it wouldn't budge.

Marsten sat on the throne and fired off his last light spell. When he sat on the throne the side of the temple became blurry and we were able to see the outside. A group of horsemen appeared to be approaching.

Do you know what Nemesis means? Nemesis is the daughter of Nyx, but they are apparently not on speaking terms. Xu'Syl is a shadow lord.

We foolishly decide to leave the defensible position of the Temple and ran out into the open fields. Some day I will run this crew. Some day soon.

Cael manages to lead us away from the riders. I vow, if I ever make it back to a town, village or city to never leave again, especially not with this group of half-wit tacticians in charge.

The Diamond monks are in cohoots with Nyx.

We Camp to the south.

*Day 3*

We went back to the temple/pyramid.

Marsten and Cael went in, I headed to the top with Cael's spyglass to scout out the area. The cap from the temple which was on the group next to the pyramid began to hum quietly. I yelled down to Jon to tell them to stop whatever they are doing.

We evacuated the temple, spotted someone who spotted us. Headed southwest then west, finally, whomever was watching us disappeared.

We continue to head west, deciding to go back to Midvale. Unfortunately our food supply was all but gone and Midvale was several days away. We made it a couple of hours west of out last camp site and made camp.

*Day 4*

In the morning Cael was gone. Tracks led away to the north. I considered taking over as leader.

Cael came back from wherever he was, asks if there was anywhere we could go, where would it be? Jarspar, of course.

**ZAP**

We stood before the front gates of Jarspar.

Cael later explained, He was kidnapped by the Nemesis followers, who took his book (and kept it, he of course, hadn't bothered to make a copy either). They told him that the book was left here by Xu'Syl to bring him back from the dead, but Nemesis locked the book up. Cyrrus was used unwittingly to get the book.

The Shadowbane instructions were added to the book by Nemesis. The Diamond monks are followers of Nyx and have Cyrrus Roby.

The gnome was tracking us, helping Nemesis' followers. The Nemesis followers decided, for some reason, to do us a favor and teleport us out of there to Jarspar. I'm sure they will want something in return later on, but I'm glad we made it to Jarspar.

I went to lookup Cash. Work to do.

#############
Jon Shieldmangler:





Originally posted at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/starvation.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 10, 2003)

*Burger King*

4/2/03

*Burger King*

*Day Four, Month of Planting*

After six months in Jarspar we decided to go Bandit hunting. Hopped a boat to Eelmere, then walked to Midvale.

*Day Twelve*

I found out that my old teacher and employer Vandor Uln was dead. I wanted to see I could purchase her house, or perhaps convince the locals that she had left it to me, but the rest of the glee club didn't want to hang around town. They're always anxious to get away from civilization for some reason.

*Day Thirteen*

We heard reports of bandits south of the Vale woods. We headed south.

We ran into a Shepard (Ted) and his flock, Marsten went to go talk to him. He spoke of bandit activity which lead to some farmers abandoning their homesteads, he mentioned some undead trouble off to the east, but we already knew all about that.

I had a look around one of the abandoned farm houses. It was pretty far from civilization but might make a good base of Operations some day.

Made our way to Copper Run, stumbled into a scouting party but managed to elude them. We camped inside the tree line overlooking Copper Run and observed. Jon wanted me to sneak in and have a look around immediately.

*Day Seventeen*

Our observation of the camp gave us the following information. There are thirty to forty people in the town. They do Burger King searches (Two men, every two hours, for two hours in a random direction). They also occasionally send out larger patrols of seven to ten men on horseback.

We Decided to ambush a returning patrol. Began to walk around the camp to the east, ran into a dwarf. He said his name was Torgal Stonebrow, and that there were 40 bandits or so in Copper Run. He said he lives in the mines. We followed him to his "house" to formulated a plan over lunch.

Apparently, he meant that we were for lunch, not that we were going to share a meal with him.

We stupidly followed the dwarf down to his lair where he trapped us. We were walking across a trestle when the dwarf dropped his lantern and the trestle collapsed underneath us. I jumped back, Cael, holding the torch, fell into a spider web underneath the trestle, the other three managed to catch on and climb up. The dwarf or someone started shooting at us.

Jon backed up and tried to jump it, but fell down there with Cael. I jumped it easily and slid down to the turf on other side as a bolt shot by me toward Tesmian and Marsten. Tesmian threw a grappling hook with a rope over toward me. He tied the rope around himself and then jumped into the web. I don't think Tesmian has it all together in the wits department.

Cael managed to make it up the rope and Jon followed behind him. So the majority of the party was on the other side of the collapsed trestle. I slid off to the side to try to locate a wall and begin to hunt Mr. Torgal "Soon-to-be-dead" Stonebrow. 

Originally posted at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/burgerking.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 12, 2003)

*Arachnophobia*

4/9/03

*Arachnophobia*

The rest of the gang caught up to me. We traveled down and around, and underneath the web because I saw a light head off in that direction. We passed a tunnel to the east, continuing to follow where the light had gone.

Around up to the north we found our missing ten pound torch. Thankfully, someone else carried it. Then we discovered a mostly empty room with some clothing, probably left over from the dwarf's other victims.

We then headed back the way we came down the passage to the west and into an unexplored tunnel.

Finally found him as the tunnel opened up into a room. He shot a bolt at me, just missed, we rushed in. I slunk around trying to get behind him without him noticing. However, a whole bunch of little spiders dropped down around me. I managed to kill most of them, saving the weaponless mage. The rest of the party killed the dwarf. Went through his stuff, found a nice tapestry, a jewel-encrusted dirk, a chest with some coins in it, a lantern which I was forced to lug around and some other stuff. We decided it was time to get out.







Unfortunately a big spider had constructed a major web blocking our egress near the exit of the cave. We debated the situation for a moment when it decided to come eat us. I tossed a couple of daggers at it and it didn't seem phased, it over-ran the paladin so I moved into melee to try to help him out. The good news was I nailed it with both my short sword and my dagger, the bad news was that made it mad at me and it bit me.

Ouch. Poison. Luckily I had done enough damage to it the others could finish it off.

Sleep. Sweet sleep. Nice sleep.

We rested up in the cave for a few days. I felt much better after that. On the third day we heard a bandit patrol with some hounds come up to the cave entrance. We decided it was time to go and that we would deal with the bandits another day.

Eelmere. Yawn. When will we get to Jarspar?

Jarspar, finally. I was able to find a buyer for the Tapestry and some of the other stuff we liberated from the dwarf. I was also able to buy a Healers kit and Jon made me a nice kukri since I couldn't find one for sale. He even forgot to charge me for it, the sucker.

We decided we would hang out in Jarspar for awhile. I deposited some more money with Cash, checked on my investments (which weren't doing too well right now, I'd only made 2 gold so far, but the futures were looking promising) and went back to work for Cash for the time being. 

Originally posted at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/arachnophobia.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 15, 2003)

*PennWood Keep*

4/16/03

*PennWood Keep*

*8/4/1224*

Crime was increasing in Jarspar, and it wasn't me, or the Indigo Brotherhood as far as I could tell. Most of the crime was against high profile citizens, robbery, assault and the occasional murder. Local law enforcement was turning the screws on us, bleeding us dry.

I Founf out that in Aramore, two families fought a war for control and the Black Serpents lost. Their boss was killed and his megalomaniac son took over, moving operations and personnel (lots of personnel) into Jarspar. They hired on mercenary named Chains, an Ex-Order of the Diamond Monk. There is to be a guild summit of all the existing guilds very soon, such an event is unprecedented.

We have to scout the location, abandoned keep eastern edge Penn Woods.

Cash's boss Brannigan Wolf, or Wolf.

Horses, Food to be provided. Jarspar to PennWood 146 miles, then 35 miles to keep.

I convinced the others to go to the Keep. I told them I had to deliver a package to PennWood.

Ran into five Order of the Diamond monks heading north from Rhosmere as we arrived in the afternoon of the next day. The scowled at us, especially Shieldmangler. I contemplated whether they might be involved since the gang from Aramore had hired an former Diamond monk.

Arrived at Pennwood on 8/7. Got setup at an Inn. I told everyone I had to go meet my contact, headed over to the other Inn and looked up a certain girl a few a the guys in the Brotherhood told me about. I will have to look her up whenever I'm in Pennwood, she must have taken a class or something!

*8/8*

Headed off to the Keep, didn't make it the whole way that day so we made camp.

*8/9*

Arrived at the Keep. Approached, entered inner courtyard which contained a broken down wall, double doors and stairs leading up. A stone circle was in the middle containing a fire. The fire reached out at Jon's horse as he checked it out.

The stairs led to temple of Arcona, God of War. I thought I saw what appeared to be a human figure in the rubble. Nah.

Double doors, stairs down, 20 by 20 room with alcove, door. The alcove door led to spiral stairs up to a 20' walkway.

Checked out the other door in the 20x20, led to a passageway. An air elemental went by, slamming the door shut behind us.

Everyone was asking about a pass phrase for my "contact", so I made one up, "The serpent has arrived."

Just then we heard Tesmian screaming, he'd been in the courtyard as a rear guard or something.

We continued searching around, looking for a way to get to Tesmian. We saw someone slinking away. Finally we got back to Tesmian.

We went through the doors in the temple, down some stairs to the cellar. Nope, it was a Crypt with nine sarcophagi.

Searched around the Keep some more. Found a lab at the top of the tower that looked like it had recently had some work done on it. Found some coinage and a spellbook, Cael was happy.

As we headed back down with the loot we spotted eight riders with Eagle emblems on their shields. Jarspar mercenary guild. This caused me great concern as I knew that these guys were probably from one of the other guilds in Jarspar doing the same kind of thing we were doing. But they also might be here on behest of the Aramore group sent to setup ambush locations to attack the heads of the guild. 






Originally posted at:
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/pennwoodfull.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 16, 2003)

*Monks and Misdirection*

Played on 4/30/03

*Monks and Misdirection*

We hide briefly. I tried to convince everyone to continue to hide. My argument went unheeded.

Jon went out to the courtyard to talk to them. The Leader came up and asked for water.

Jon invited them all into the Keep. They milled about and dispersed. They found some water.

We (Marsten and I) headed out into the courtyard, policed up Jon and Tesmian. Cael wandered off again. The leader of the mercenaries followed us out, tried to draw me out. I didn't give him much info but sent him after the wizard to hopefully finish him off. I didn't want the wizard returning when the guild coalitions started to arrive.

*8/11*

Back at PennWood. Hilarity ensues. I ditched the guys to talk to my "contact" again. Hook up with the young lady again, not quite as good as the last time, but definitely something to look forward to while in PennWood.

*8/12*

The Mercenary Leader arrived at the Inn as we were eating breakfast. He told me the "loose ends" had been taken care of, so I assume he is here on behest of one of the other legitimate guilds and not the Aramore guild.

*8/14*

Rhosmere.

Ran into some lotus monks, they told us the situation in Jarspar is the same.

*8/16*

Jarspar.

Talked to Cash. He wanted us to go back to provide security during the summit. I bought Tesmian and Marsten up to speed with what is really going on. We convinced the Paladin to go with us, kind of in disguise. Cash said we will get forty gold each at the end of this mission. I dole out ten each from my own stash to pay for the first one.

We come up with a code phrase to identify our contact once we are back at the Keep.

"Curse this blasted weather."

"My wagon got stuck in the mud."

*8/18*

Leave Jarspar.

Outside of Rhosmere we ran into some diamond monks, one of them recognized, Jon. Jon and a single monk fought. Marsten sang.

Jon got a solid hit on the monk and looked like he was about to win when the other monks engaged us.

I got hit with an Upper cut and then dropped the monk I was fighting.

We won the fight eventually but I still don't like to find Monks. 

Originally post at
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/misdirection.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 17, 2003)

*Rath Moorson PC History*


This is the initial concept for the character Rath Moorson. I will post the DM/PC inspired history and timeline as time permits.

The campaign is what we like to call a "You don't know" campaign. The DM keeps all the stats, we have character sheets but no numbers (other than inventory numbers). We started off as very young characters of zero or less level. The PCs still roll for hit/damage/save etc. and have a pretty good idea who is the smartest, fastest, strongest, etc. but keeping the numbers out of the game is great fun, adding to the game play environment.


*Rath Moorson*

 Rath Moorson was born to a poor family and raised by an abusive father. He sought escape as soon as he was old enough and set out on his own when he was twelve. Over the years of his adolescence he quickly honed his skills on the streets. He fell in with a rough band and together they learned, earned, fought and killed. Rath quickly discovered he had above average agility and that he preferred to avoid a fight rather than get in one. His "on the job" training improved his stealth, evasion, and wariness (not to mention the inner workings of locks and traps). Unfortunately, his lack of foresight and limited intelligence landed him in the occasional situation where a fight was unavoidable. His adroitness led him to adopt a two weapon fighting style, using short blades, usually a short sword and dagger. He also uncovered the use of certain chemicals and how they can help debilitate an opponent.


STG above average
CON average
DEX remarkable
WIS average or less
INT average
CHA above average
feats: ambidexterity, two-weapon fighting, improved initiative
skills: alchemy (poison), balance, climb, hide, listen, move silently, open lock, search, tumble, use rope
equip: standard rogue equip, short sword, daggers, throwing daggers, leather armor, light crossbow possibly

Originally posted at:
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/rath.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 18, 2003)

*Rath Moorson 2*

Here is what the DM came up with for the final character concept based on my initial idea.


_From the DM_ 

This is what I got from your background.


Born to a poor family.
Abused
Sought escape
Honed physical skills
Avoids conflict when possible
Occasional scuffle
Dual-wielding fighting style
Dabbling with alchemy
[/list=1] 

A recent timeline within "The New Age".

1173, 13th day in the month of Long nights - Garric Duke Moorson is born to a young mother while travelling with a Rover caravan to the city of Jarspar. The name of the mother is unknown.
1173, 14th day in the month of Long nights - The young mother dies of complications related to the child birth. The leader of the Rover caravan adopts the newborn. The child is named Garric Duke Moorson by the leader of the Rovers.
1195, 29th day in the month of Bitter Winds - Garric Moorson becomes the leader of the Rover caravan by his skill as a diplomat and swordsman.
1196, 27th day in the month of Harvesting - Garric Duke Moorson marries Alexi Alma Rojas, a young woman from the caravan.
1198, 3rd day in the month of Keeping - Alexi Alma Moorson dies suddenly from an unkown illness while the carvan travels to the village of Lochbury.
1208, 21st day in the month of Storms - Rath Moorson is born in the city of Jarspar.
1211, 16th day in the month of Festivals - Garric Duke Moorson hastily leads the caravan to Jarspar for an unkown reason.
1211, 17th day of the month of Festivals - Duke Moorson returns to the rover camp outside Jarspar with a young boy. Garric Moorson names the child Rath Moorson.
1215 This is where the campaign will begin.
1223 You will begin playing Rath as your main character.

The life of a Rover is harsh. They are a nomadic people; without a land or home to call their own. The Rovers wander the countryside bartering the goods they have acquired through less than honest means. A Rover is not to be trusted.

In an effort to groom Rath Moorson as the next leader of the Rovers, Garric trains Rath in the fine art of wielding a blade. It is soon revealed that Rath is equally adept with a blade in either hand. By the age of seven, Rath is mildly proficient in the use of shortswords, daggers, and throwing knives. Rath is also educated in the finer points of running the caravan (skills: Bribery, Appraise, Intimidation, Bluff, Forgery???).

During training, Rath's mistakes and miscues are met swiftly and brutally by the hand of his "father". Most would consider this treatment as abusive. However, such is the life of a Rover. This may ultimately prove to harden the attitude and resolve of a maturing Rath.

So far, this is about all that I can reveal. Feel free to add the this storyline up to the age of about seven. Rath will be about seven in the year 1215. At that point we will play out a couple of scenarios, hopefully fleshing out a bit more of the character's motivations and background.

Somehow, Rath knows the only "real" connection he has to these gypsys is the tatoo/brand on his right shoulder. All members of the clan have this symbol. Feel free to develop the symbol if you like.

By age seven your character will have the following skills and feats: 

Ambidexterity
Two-weapon fighting
Shortsword
dagger
throwing dagger/knife

Through the course of the next eight years we will develop the combat and rogue skills. The alchemy will be worked in as well.

Remember, we will play the years between 1215 and 1223 in the first couple of weeks of the campaign.

Let me know if these points are sufficiently covered... 

 Born to a poor family. (raised by the Rovers)
Abused (Raised and trained by Garric)
Sought escape (Abusive training and feeling of being an "outsider" i.e. the tatoo/brand)Sought escape (Abusive training and feeling of being an "outsider" i.e. the tatoo/brand)
Honed physical skills (combat training by Garric)
Avoids conflict when possible (Skills needed to "run" the caravan such a diplomacy and bluff)
Occasional scuffle (failed "diplomacy")
Dual-wielding fighting style (combat training by Garric)
Dabbling with alchemy (to be revealed later)
[/list=1]


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 20, 2003)

*Back to PennWood*

Played on 5/7/03

*Back to PennWood* 

*8/20/1224* 

Cael showed up when we were about five miles from PennWood Keep. We decided to camp here.

*8/21/1224* 

I rode up to the checkpoint, got passes for our party from the guards there (cheap medallions to be worn at all times). I rode back and explained it, in parts, to the rest of the gang.

Aramore mercenaries were providing security around the Keep, their symbol is a fist holding a lightning bolt. There are also some wierd, tough looking manticore constructs guarding the area. Good thing we didn't wander into the woods or we would have been slaughtered.

We got to the Keep. Stored the horses, headed to the Keep itself. Someone ran up to Cael and the two of them wandered off.

I found out later that Cael ran into Peron Tinmar, a freelancer, not associated with any guild.

We picked up some useful informtaion. Venoman voss (venom) is the leader of the industrial guild, aparently he supplied all the manticores. The other guilds present are the Underfoot, Indigo Brotherhood (my guild), the Blood Claw, Treachers Point (Aramore's most powerful guild) and Talant'goths Elves, fallen guardian archers outcast from Cuar'Vakh.

An massive double-hulled airship showed up. It was Venoman.

I saw Cash in the Keep from a distance.

Originally post at: http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/backtopennwood.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 25, 2003)

*Calamity*

Played on 5/14/03

*Calamity*

There was quite a bit going on in the Keep. Since illegal activities would be severly punished it proved a unique opportunity to have some fun and gather some intelligence.

I made a killing on knife throwing. I knew I was decent, and made a little money in right-handed throwing but when we switched to left-handed throwing  I was unbeaten.

I heard a Blood Claw guild member was found dead behind the Out Houses, his throat was cut.

Also heard theat everyone had arrived. A week ago an Underfoot Lieutenant went missing (a wench told Marsten).

Heard some other interesting information. Tagus Rackson is the leader of the Black Serpants, I don't like them much. Artanus is the leader of Blood Claws. Most surprising, and I double and triple checked this one, was that the top two leaders of the Indigo Brotherhood were Cash and Wolf. But I also found out that Wolf is a woman, and an Elf. Not too sure how I feel about that. Romig Wild, Peron, and Thoefel Fleason are the three freelancers at the Keep. Henava is the leader of the Underfoot, apparently a short stoky woman. Dargon leads the Treacher's Point. They ousted the Black Serpants from Aramore.

Most of the meetings were happening in sequestered quarters upstairs. I noticed that there didn't seem to be any other Indigo Brotherhood guys around anymore. I wondered where the hell they all went.

A guard droped me a note: "North OutHouse, Five Minutes. Cash"

I went to the north outhouse and exchanged passphrases with th gentlemanin the next stall. It was Cash.

He told me there had been a major change of plans, and to get out of town tonight when everyone else was sleeping. He also told me that we should try to be well rested when we leave.

While I walked back to the Keep, the Airship started up. I saw Cash climb aboard and the Airship left.

Later, I saw Cash up on the balcony. I knew I hadn't had too much to drink, and I was damn sure I saw him leave on the Airship, but there he was again up on the balcony. I didn't know what to think.

I arranged some bunks in a guard tent. Three of them went to sleep. I found Marsten and told him to wake me up in two hours. He was singing as usual.

Caught some sleep, then some drunk guard dumped a load of ale on me. I went to get cleaned up, saw a guy tatooed with chains all over his body and long black hair in one of the cleansing tents.

Woke up the other three back at the guard  tent, noticed some wierd distortion around the main tower, it exploded in flames. Through the smoke, debris, and dust, I saw another distortion running through the chaos.  It looked like an invisible person running. He tossed a orb into the courtyard, we got the hell out of there. The orb spewed out stuff and then exploded wasting about sixty people.

We collected Marsten. The courtyard stunk! Peron led us to the hall to checkout the tower. Why everyone will follow this no-name freelancer without question but give me grief at every corner I have no idea.

We got up to the tower, there were construct parts everywhere, including "doppleganger" construct people parts. It all fell into place then. The real Cash was gone, along with the rest of the Guild Leaders and they left these decoys in their place.

A lot of guards were dying in the courtyard.

Chains was in the courtyard killing people. Manticore contructs shot rounds at Chains and he deflected them. Fallen Elves were shooting arrows at him too. A lot of arrows. Chains deflected them all. The tatooes had detached themselves from his body and now were actual chains deflecting all the arrows and bolts.

Something grabed my security medallion, all the other badges on eveyone else were gone! An invisible guy had taken my security medallion. Get him!

Fight, fight, fight, he knocked me down, punched me in the jaw. Ouch. He got lit on fire and tried to run away but bled to death from my earlier kukri assault before he could go too far.

We found 7 security passes, an Acanarian detonator, a shortsword, parrying dagger, sack-o-something and a ring.

Then the Airship showed back up while some horns sounded in the woods around the Keep. We ran to the Airship docking tower.

We got up onto the Airship, hanging on rope ladders. I saw the Keep surrounded by Thay soldiers. Looked like anyone that wasn't dead was about to be arrested.

Chains became incorporeal and disappeared into the earth. I need to start a list of people to take care of.

The next morning, just west of Jarspar the Airship droped us off.

I met up with Cash later, didn't get much scoop from him, he seemed pretty busy, but he paid more than he promised. I need to have a sit down him in the near future to figure out whats going on in the Guild and what my future role will be. I also need to know if the hierarchy of the Guild is what I heard it was. If so, it may mean that the Guild is much smaller than I thought, so while I might be closer to the top, it might be the top of a less power guild. I also need to find out what the situation is with the Black Serpants.

Originally posted at: 
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/calamity.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jun 30, 2003)

*Intrigue*

Played on 5/21/03

*Intrigue* 

Jon made a masterwork shortsword for me. It's sweet.

Six days after _the incident_ the military returns. They report that most of the Jarspar underworld population is dead. I found out that many of the rogues that survived formed their own guild(s) thinking that the leadership was dead. The Indigo Brotherhood had advance warning and left before everything came down (except us, but we were on our way out, just a little late in leaving). The remaining guilds dropped some anonymous tips and most of the Black Serpents have been picked up. Most of the goods stolen by the black serpents have not been recovered.

*02/13/1225*

A few brothers stumbled into the Indigo Light, one of them had a severed hand. One of the others, named Bruce, told us they were roughed up down at the docks. Cash told us to go take care of it.

We ran down to the docks, Bruce showed us the way. I saw a group of Underfoot among others, I recognized one of the group as one of my contacts to move merchandise, but he didn't seem to be mixed up with the other group.

I walked out to try to talk to the guy I know, four of the ruffians barred my way, one of them seemed to be leading a few Underfoot. He moved in, I sliced him with my kukri. Tesmian shot him in the hand, I called him a dumbass.

Some other stupid jerk threw knives at me, I gutted the leader in the name of the Indigo Brotherhood. The fence took the lump of gold they were trying to sell.

We found nine gold, 19 silver, a diamond necklace, a ruby ring and two scroll cases.

They were trying to sell a mangled symbol of Mithras. They were some Underfoot that went independent and were following a Black Serpent, now dead.

Jon came looking in on us in the morning. I filled him in with the whole story. He told me the architect (Earl) of the temple had disappeared, he had maps of the sewers which might be of interest to my organization. Also, someone had stolen stuff from the church repository recently.

I went back to sleep. Pulverized some perfectly good gems for Cael when I woke up.

Jon showed back up at noon, filled us in again. We are going to some Cleric's house who has maps of the sewers.

Cael needed to buy some more gems or something, and then asked me to smash them up.

We made it to Earl's house, talked to the maid, checked out his study. The maps were missing, an errand boy had come by to get them.

We headed to the city work's department, a couple of workers there gave me the eye but I refrained from killing them. We found the charts, Jon stole them, very poorly. Took them back to the temple and checked them out. They were maps of the sewers, some of the sewers intersected the temple and the repository.

We went to the repository and found a concealed door in the north east corner.

Cael summoned an earth elemental, it went through the wall and opened the door. We made our way down a passage and found Earl (Architect/Engineer) dead. He was shackled to a grate that had been pried open.

Tesmian fell into a trap so we had to backtrack to get him healed up and to drag Earl's body out. 

Originally posted at:
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/intrigue.html


----------



## vimfuego (Jul 16, 2003)

*Marsten Smells*

Played on 5/28/03

Cael wandered away saying he couldn't stand the smell.

We went back into the passageway and into the sewers. Went across a sewer room with water in the middle. Came to a corridor/sewer 10 feet wide, it was smelly and slimy, cones of light every 20 feet.

We heard someone saying "help me, I'm wounded." I suspected it was a trap but no one listened to me. It was a trap, three guys with glowing red eyes attacked us. I killed all three with throwing daggers.

We moved further in to a T junction, turned to the left, two more zombie-types ran toward us. I dropped them with throwing daggers, I'm pretty good at throwing daggers, need to get some more.

Three more followed the last two, I killed more. I really can throw these things, need to get more. I borrowed a couple from the guys and we moved on.

We came up to a big room, I came up with a big plan. We tried the big plan. It kind of worked, they followed me out into the passageway but our surprise attack never happened so we just started hacking them apart. Juan was in trouble, he was surrounded by a bunch of them. They must have seen us hiding. We killed them.

At the end of the corridor was a large room filled with nasty water. Marsten went swimming. He found the nicest dagger I had ever seen, some platinum pieces, a copper & silver ring, a rusty helmet with gems, 77 silver, 140 copper, 35 gold, a brooch, and a dinner plate. Marsten smelled really, really bad.

We decided to leave the sewers at that point since we were all pretty banged up. The next day I felt a whole lot better, almost like I had taken a healing potion. Tesmian still looked pretty bad. Cael showed up later and asked how things went, we asked him to cast detect magic on everything we found. We he tried it on the dagger he literally passed out. It's a really nice dagger. I thought about having someone else take a look at it, but they might try to keep it. It's a really nice dagger and I intend to hang on to it. 






Originally posted at:
http://nightmare.org/dnd/thay/marstensmells.html


----------

